
Why Reed Hastings Should be Applauded for Netflix Split - domino
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/09/19/why-reed-hastings-should-be-applauded-for-netflix-split/
======
wccrawford
I think 'Anon' owned them in the comments.

